# Statin drugs lower CoQ10 levels to critical levels.



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"Anybody thinking about taking a statin drug to lower their cholesterol should know the possible side effects: Dizziness, headache, extreme fatigue, swelling of the ankles, muscle weakness, and liver toxicity, Depletion of CoQ10 levels, Depletion of vitamins A, E, and B12 and essential minerals, Excessive metabolic stress on the liver when taken in combination with long-acting (time-released) niacin, Memory and cognitive problems, Sleep problems, Neuropathy and an increased risk of breast cancer in women."

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/clinical-studies-show-cholesterol-lowering-133000602.html

.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Might want to add increased risk of heart attack and stroke to that list. 

http://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/caustic-commentary-winter-2008/


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I stopped taking Statins a year ago. My diet changed and after reading so much about the damage they do... I'll take my chances with slightly elevated levels! I take a specific type of C0 Q for other reasons though.

Debbie


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I know this is old but I was wondering if anyone has had any luck reversing the lingering effects of taking statins by taking coq10. 

Right now I'm taking B12, liquid iron, C and Mag-o-hol rub. Trying to fit D and zinc in as well while not taking it to close to my morning NDT. I do feel better but still have muscle fatigue, weakness back pain nerve pain and a numb part of my right foot. I was reading about coq10 and wondering if maybe it would help.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I read an article two or three years ago by Dr. Michael Eades on the danger of statins. He stated that taking CoQ10 along with vitamin D are the main "remedies" to help counteract the effects, but some people don't ever completely recover. I can't find the article right now, but his blog is located here: https://proteinpower.com/drmike/


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't take them so I am forced to control my cholesterol with diet. If it starts to get a little off I have to adjust my diet. I know several people who took them as an easy way to control their cholesterol, my father included, and it did not help them prevent a heart attack as claimed, or it cause serious side effects.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I read not long ago...and no, I don't remember where...that statins prevent dying from heart attack/stroke in about 2% of the population. Statins don't PREVENT the occurance, or LESSEN the severity...they just make it so you live through it....and after.

Thanks, but I'd rather die than spend the rest of my "life" trapped in a 5'6" cell (my body) and fed by a tube, or unable to move from a chair.

And heaven forbid the probelms that statins can CAUSE!

Why are doctors still pushing this drug? And now they want to give it to children?

Mon (sorry, get POd at the word statin)


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Belfrybat thanks for the info. I will check it out

frogmammy your anger is right. Hind sight being 20/20 and all that I would never of take it. My Dr told me I was imagining everything and that I was not having problems. I did eventually grab a brain and found out how to fire her but the damage was done.

One of the dr's in the collective wants to talk about my cholesterol. She can talk but if they want me on anything they will need a cage and people to make me take it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know how high your cholesterol is, but personally I wouldn't worry until mine got around 300 with LDL in the 200s. 

If you are concerned, look into taking Niacin. Lots of information on the internet about it. You do have to be careful to take the right kind. I take Carlson's Niacin Time. Taking a half an aspirin 20 minutes before prevents the flushing.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> I read not long ago...and no, I don't remember where...that statins prevent dying from heart attack/stroke in about 2% of the population. Statins don't PREVENT the occurance, or LESSEN the severity...they just make it so you live through it....and after.


My dad had a massive heart attack and died within minutes just after his 50th birthday. He had been on statins for about 2 years after lab work showed his cholesterol to be a little high. A top cardiologist that worked on him said that statins wouldn't have helped because the damage had been going on even before his cholesterol was starting to get elevated. Statins are a complete joke and waste of money. You have right to be po'd. Mom suffered a heart attack because of all the meds her dr pushed onto her, statins included. Her cholesterol was perfectly fine before she took them, but she was scared into taking them because the dr pulled the family history of heart problems and strokes. She didn't need them to begin with and survived 6 years of hell afterwards. I would rather take my chances and die when it is my time not being poisoned to death.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not a doctor, this is not medical advice, merely what I've come to believe. If you're experiencing a medical emergency, get off this forum, call 911. 

Doctors, by and large, believe in the lipid theory of heart disease....that is, that heart problems (blockages, attacks) are caused by high cholesterol and that the cholesterol IS the problem, so they try to attack it.

The Linus Pauling Unified theory says that cholesterol is a natural element of the body and the reason it gets high is your blood vessels are breaking down, and the body is attempting to "patch the pipes" using it. Now they both agree that if too much is trying to patch up your arteries, it can become a problem by clogging arteries and breaking off to block smaller vessels in the heart, causing a heart attack.

But they differ in that they say cholesterol is a symptom, not the problem.

The problem, according to the unified theory (and makes more sense to me) is that humans are one of the few mammals that can't produce their own Vitamin C internally, and the lack of it causes your blood vessels to harden, and break down. That by taking enough VitC and a couple of ammino acids (L-lysine and L-proline), you can reverse the problem, and cause your cholesterol levels to drop back to whatever is normal for you, and not be a problem.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

statins will cause diabetes faster than a bucket of sugar a day


----------

